

Jython project lead joins Sauce Labs - hugs
http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2010/02/my-new-job-at-sauce-labs.html

======
hugs
I'm really excited Frank joined Sauce. [disclosure: I co-founded Sauce with
fellow HN reader, Steven Hazel (sah)]

Over the past few years, Ruby/Rails-based startups have been getting all the
attention. It's time for Python-based startups to represent. :-)

~~~
joshu
congrats guys!

------
cowmix
I'm super excited for Frank. I will be forever thankful that he took Jython
out of the wilderness and made it better than ever.. I hope he'll still have
time for Jython hacking at his new gig.

